# Dream Truck



## resurectionlawn (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is my dream truck:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It is in the FS section on here. Sweet ride for plowing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Extra large cup holders on the front bumper, NICE!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice I wouldnt Mind it. GO MACk Trucks!!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres Mine.
But I already have something like it


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy Cabover!!!!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;911619 said:


> Heres Mine.
> But I already have something like it


More like Nightmare...lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet plow rig. and all purpose to.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Those trucks are nice and all, but this is my next one..........when I come up with an extra $200,000.wesport


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

resurectionlawn;911079 said:


> Here is my dream truck:


Looks like the plow lights could use a little adjustment.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...e7QQitemZ280456735719QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

resurectionlawn;911079 said:


> Here is my dream truck:


Your dream truck is available! Better get to it.xysport

Great job Sticks.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

resurectionlawn;911079 said:


> Here is my dream truck:


So why this truck? I'm not a fan of cabovers, I don' t know they just don't look right to me. I like a big long honking schnoze up front. So really tell us more about this dream truck... Let's hear the nitty gritty about the specs.

Here's a truck I really like:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My dream truck is 8" tall as well.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL i saw that but was not going to comment!!!

The fence boards gave it away


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

WIPensFan;975285 said:


> My dream truck is 8" tall as well.


Yeah it's a model but it is really good model and it shows my favorite model of Oshkosh trucks the P-Series. So being 8 inches tall seems really unimportant since it was a good representation of the trucks I like.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Sticks;975286 said:


> LOL i saw that but was not going to comment!!!
> 
> The fence boards gave it away


I had to do a double take I didn't realize it was a model at first. I didn't see the fence boards and think of them being fence boards. I just thought that was one really good example of an Oshkosh P-Series truck. Now that I know it is a model I'm really impressed with the detail and the fact it has chains on the tires.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey man, dual wing towers, V plow, single axle rear wheel.... 

JD Dave has one for sale, im sure he would love to sell!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Sticks;975290 said:


> Hey man, dual wing towers, V plow, single axle rear wheel....
> 
> JD Dave has one for sale, im sure he would love to sell!


Yeah, I've seen that. I'm not sure I want to spend that much money on one. I'm looking at few local that are cheaper...


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

f350 frame, 12 valve cummins, and im not sure if they make it but if they do a 5 or 6 speed alison, manual of course.lol and since id have the body that the frame came out of, throw the ford body back on it. and since it would be an in depth project, completly de rust and re paint everything. if one of the big three could or would make this, they would make a killing.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Love the old macks this would be great with a 11' reversable plow and a hydrulic sander on the back .


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90898&highlight=dream+truck
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76472&highlight=dream+truck


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Thats Oshkosh by gosh .................... what a weapon.......... still quite a few of them here and some Walter Snofighters....... they had to use them here to open up the roads behind D8s in Jan of 1963 when we got 58" that was forecast as "flirrys".Closed the roads down for 3 days . They were coming behind the Cats with the wings set up half way on the posts to try to get it back second pass and we had snow banks that lots of people took of kids [me included] that could stand on and touch the telephone wires!!! Pretty good whack for one storm...........


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

FisherVMan;976872 said:


>


Thats Oshkosh by gosh .................... what a weapon.......... still quite a few of them here and some Walter Snofighters....... they had to use them here to open up the roads behind D8s in Jan of 1963 when we got 58" that was forecast as "flirrys".Closed the roads down for 3 days . They were coming behind the Cats with the wings set up half way on the posts to try to get it back second pass and we had snow banks that lots of people took of kids [me included] that could stand on and touch the telephone wires!!! Pretty good whack for one storm...........[/QUOTE]

The Oshkosh is a great truck. I don't know why anyone would want to push snow with anything else? I mean it is the monster. I love the Walter Snowfighters as well but with KME basically ending the Walter parts program I don't think they are as viable to collect any more which is a shame. Someone else should buy their name and start producing Walter Snowfighters with 100% Positive traction again.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

That MACK is junk. MR models were not that great.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

cat320;976843 said:


> Love the old macks this would be great with a 11' reversable plow and a hydrulic sander on the back .


Now were talking an good old RD.ussmileyflag


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mackman;978332 said:


> Now were talking an good old RD.ussmileyflag


RD old, what about the classics like the B81 series or B61 series? Now those are Macks.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if it was gonna be a real plow i 'll take a walters myself, i drove one around a brewery for a living, circles all night lol, till i went and played in a 5' deep un plowed lot, talk about awesome watching the snowbreak way high on the blade, didn't look far enough ahead and could'nt make the turn, found out you can't back up a winged plow in deep snow, so then i got in the hough loader,lets just say it was equally impressive,


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

farmer101;976333 said:


> f350 frame, 12 valve cummins, and im not sure if they make it but if they do a 5 or 6 speed alison, manual of course.lol and since id have the body that the frame came out of, throw the ford body back on it. and since it would be an in depth project, completly de rust and re paint everything. if one of the big three could or would make this, they would make a killing.


Hell ya now were talkin a dream tuck.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;978539 said:


> if it was gonna be a real plow i 'll take a walters myself, i drove one around a brewery for a living, circles all night lol, till i went and played in a 5' deep un plowed lot, talk about awesome watching the snowbreak way high on the blade, didn't look far enough ahead and could'nt make the turn, found out you can't back up a winged plow in deep snow, so then i got in the hough loader,lets just say it was equally impressive,


The Walter Snowfighters are awesome... I wish I had one. I like the ACUS models the best. But a FCBS wouldn't be overlooked by myself if one came up for sale. Did you run with a V-Plow?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's the Walter dream truck for you!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Plow Chaser;979772 said:


> Here's the Walter dream truck for you!


 I may need a little alone time with that truck if you know what I mean.. Wink Wink.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

farmer101;976333 said:


> f350 frame, 12 valve cummins, and im not sure if they make it but if they do a 5 or 6 speed alison, manual of course.lol and since id have the body that the frame came out of, throw the ford body back on it. and since it would be an in depth project, completly de rust and re paint everything. if one of the big three could or would make this, they would make a killing.


hate to break your dreams up but there is no such thing as a manual allison tranny, cant believe no picked up on this yet.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

My dream truck is justinizzi's 550 but with a 3.3 yrd downeaster with central hydro's instead of the salt dog.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

ConnorExum;978389 said:


> RD old, what about the classics like the B81 series or B61 series? Now those are Macks.


Yes those are the classic Macks they where built so good back then there are still alot out there working sad thing not many guys can drive them .


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cat320;980443 said:


> Yes those are the classic Macks they where built so good back then there are still alot out there working sad thing not many guys can drive them .


The Five + Four box isn't easy to master. But once you learn how to drive it, it isn't so bad. I've got to say I'm still a novice on the box, but, I will have to master it I plan on purchasing an Oshkosh with that gearbox, so I need to learn how to use it well.

How about the DM series, I really like the DM800 models with the two-stick six speed boxes.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

cat320;976843 said:


> love the old macks this would be great with a 11' reversable plow and a hydrulic sander on the back .


would love to have that truck!


----------



## Uncle Herb (Jul 29, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;978539 said:


> if it was gonna be a real plow i 'll take a walters myself, i drove one around a brewery for a living, circles all night lol, till i went and played in a 5' deep un plowed lot, talk about awesome watching the snowbreak way high on the blade, didn't look far enough ahead and could'nt make the turn, found out you can't back up a winged plow in deep snow, so then i got in the hough loader,lets just say it was equally impressive,


I'm guessing the old Miller brewery in Fulton?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

bigbadbrad;979874 said:


> hate to break your dreams up but there is no such thing as a manual allison tranny, cant believe no picked up on this yet.


i think he is refering to the manual shift mode in the chevy/gmc trucks with the allison.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

ConnorExum;980472 said:


> How about the DM series, I really like the DM800 models with the two-stick six speed boxes.


The DM800 is such a classic. Love that series. The only heavy truck from Mack that is more beastly is the RM.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Plow Chaser;982714 said:


> The DM800 is such a classic. Love that series. The only heavy truck from Mack that is more beastly is the RM.


I've never seen a 4x4 model DM800 chassis before. Usually, I only see the 6x4 heavy tractors, that 4x4 you have shown is a nice looking truck. I would love a DM800 customized with 120k planetary rear-ends for just I don't know the thrill of owning one. However, my favorite trucks hands down are either a Walter Snowfighter ACUS series with a Cummins 335hp engine or an Oshkosh P series 2427 model with a 5+4 box Cummins 250hp engine. I really like the classic trucks, they just have a cool look about them. Another truck I would love to own in the M123A1C Tractor from Consolidated Diesel made out of Mack Parts it has a Cummins V903 300hp @ 3000rpm specially rated engine and full 6x6 capability along with independent rear brakes. However, the top speed is only 43mph... I still love however.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Plow Chaser;979772 said:


> Here's the Walter dream truck for you!


Which township does that belong to? My Uncle plows for the town of Arcadia (sp?) and he has told me of quite a few Walters in the fleets of some other townships around that area.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

iamhere;982921 said:


> Which township does that belong to? My Uncle plows for the town of Arcadia (sp?) and he has told me of quite a few Walters in the fleets of some other townships around that area.


Town of Ava


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

2005_Sierra;982703 said:


> i think he is refering to the manual shift mode in the chevy/gmc trucks with the allison.


no i think it is just some young kid who does not know what he is talking about


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

bigbadbrad;983381 said:


> no i think it is just some young kid who does not know what he is talking about


Its a Dream Truck.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

bigbadbrad;983381 said:


> no i think it is just some young kid who does not know what he is talking about


What is the Manual mode on the allison transmissions then?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

farmer101;976333 said:


> a 5 or 6 speed alison, manual of course.lol


says it right there, allison, manual of course, not auto that i can only shift manually, he just needs to do a little more research next time, and the manual mode is still an auto trans, it is not a manual, it has built in safeties like gear-down protection and it will still derate if an issue arise, even in manual mode


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

bigbadbrad;984627 said:


> says it right there, allison, manual of course, not auto that i can only shift manually, he just needs to do a little more research next time


How about we forgive his ignorance of the Allison automatic transmission and talk about other dream trucks. It sounds like a plan to me?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

ConnorExum;984639 said:


> How about we forgive his ignorance of the Allison automatic transmission and talk about other dream trucks. It sounds like a plan to me?


yes i appologize for the hijacking of the post.

on another note a couple of years ago a used car dealer in limestone maine bought about 30 assorted duece and a halfs and 5 tons from Maine Military Authority that works on the former Loring Air Force base, some had 5th wheels, some had dumps, most were flat beds, only 2 wreckers in the bunch, they were selling them for 5-10 grand depending on the shape, dont know if they have any left though


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

Plow Chaser;979772 said:


> Here's the Walter dream truck for you!


How's that thing back drag for my 25foot driveways? wesport


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

my dream truck would be a pls 10 ft plow with a salt spreader attached to a flat rack. would go anywhere but not to great in parking lots or driveways lol.


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

cat320;976843 said:


> Love the old macks this would be great with a 11' reversable plow and a hydrulic sander on the back .


That truck is definately my dream truck. To bad they are so rare. I would buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Evanbrendel;984673 said:


> my dream truck would be a pls 10 ft plow with a salt spreader attached to a flat rack. would go anywhere but not to great in parking lots or driveways lol.


The Oshkosh Hemet it looks like... They are cool, very costly to purchase. These a bit cheaper and more are available.

The Maz trucks from the USSR now the Russian Federation...

http://www.military-today.com/trucks/maz_537.htm


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

bigbadbrad;984661 said:


> yes i appologize for the hijacking of the post.
> 
> on another note a couple of years ago a used car dealer in limestone maine bought about 30 assorted duece and a halfs and 5 tons from Maine Military Authority that works on the former Loring Air Force base, some had 5th wheels, some had dumps, most were flat beds, only 2 wreckers in the bunch, they were selling them for 5-10 grand depending on the shape, dont know if they have any left though


I wasn't attempting to say you did anything wrong, but you know mistakes happen. The guy obviously doesn't know much about Allison transmissions. We can go all day over what this guy knows or doesn't know and really it isn't a big deal. As soon as he asks the dealer for that manual 5 or 6 speed Allison they will inform him how mistaken he is. Now if he chooses to argue that point now that would be fun to see at the dealer.

The 2.5 ton and 5 tons are nice, hey I own a 2.5ton--- but, nothing says curb appeal like a 10ton M123A1C. As for selling the wreckers they always go for alot. I don't know why exactly, I don't see that many people ever use them. But they must have a market some where. Another hot ticket are the M817 5ton Dump trucks they go for a pretty bundle too, even more are the rare M342 2.5ton Dumps. Myself if you want a real dump truck get a Peterbilt or Kenworth, don't screw around with only a 5ton.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

ConnorExum;984734 said:


> The Oshkosh Hemet it looks like... They are cool, very costly to purchase. These a bit cheaper and more are available.
> 
> The Maz trucks from the USSR now the Russian Federation...
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/trucks/maz_537.htm


that thing has a 38.9 liter engine!!!! holy crap and yes it is made by oshkosh looks like a hemmet but rear wheel steer also and everything has a different demnsion hemmt parts wont fit and it has an electronic controlled 8v92ta instead of the mechanical 8v92ta


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Evanbrendel;984771 said:


> that thing has a 38.9 liter engine!!!! holy crap and yes it is made by oshkosh looks like a hemmet but rear wheel steer also and everything has a different demnsion hemmt parts wont fit and it has an electronic controlled 8v92ta instead of the mechanical 8v92ta


Yeah it's a cool truck for sure. But I heard that the Hemmet's were under some sort of service life extension program now and they were super expensive at the military auctions to buy. I also heard the ones for sale to the public were really crappy.

Yeah the MAZ trucks used to use the same engine as the T-34 and T-54/55 tanks... They are pretty nifty but I'm sure parts might be hard to find.

That truck you like seems to be one serious piece of off road truck.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

ConnorExum;984951 said:


> Yeah it's a cool truck for sure. But I heard that the Hemmet's were under some sort of service life extension program now and they were super expensive at the military auctions to buy. I also heard the ones for sale to the public were really crappy.
> 
> Yeah the MAZ trucks used to use the same engine as the T-34 and T-54/55 tanks... They are pretty nifty but I'm sure parts might be hard to find.
> 
> That truck you like seems to be one serious piece of off road truck.


yea we sent a hemmet to a program called reset i dont know what it means but they totaly rebuild them so we took out the new engine trans and transfer case and put the old junk back in


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Evanbrendel;985817 said:


> yea we sent a hemmet to a program called reset i dont know what it means but they totaly rebuild them so we took out the new engine trans and transfer case and put the old junk back in


Okay, do you work in the Motor Pool on some military base?


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

missouri national guard


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been out there to the guard a couple of times, you have any SEEs running around anymore? I'd have to say my U500 is my dream plow truck.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok i got one for u guys how about this? :

2010 f-550 reg cab dually flat bed with a caterpillar built engine (pre emission of course) an eaton fuller 13 speed ( 18 is just to much for a pick up) with millitary front and rear axles 4x4 of course and riding on complete air ride suspension 

If ford would ever come out with anything close they would sell so many. But alas i see why they dont make them....they would never die hence no one would ever have a need to buy a new one. they would dominate the market. Buy 1 truck for life as far.

As plow set ups go through a 10ft (i know they dont make em) Fisher extreme V built something like the MC models with wings and maybe a right handed wing plow and and a nice size hydro. sander 

All wrapped up in a nice dark metalic blue package dripping in chrome and all the bells and whistles...thats my dream truck what do y'all think?

EDIT: Rhino line the entire undercarriage of the truck 7" inch straight pipes coming out the sides and and of course cant forget the truck will be equipped with Jake Brake and train horn for those trips the the tunnel in boston and those lost steep grades pulling a 30,000lb trailer hehe

EDIT:: how can I forget lights hehe: 60" Whelen 2010 ultra liberty light bar(the one with double stacked LED's), 6 LED whelen 90 watt hideaways, whelen dual avenger (not sure name of model) in windshield, 6 tir3's across headache rack, 4 LED back up lights on headache rack, 2 tir3's on each side of flatbed, 1 tir3 on back end tip on wing plow, 2 LED flood lights on headack rack (facing forward), and LED brake and turn signals... If someone hits me with all those lights on there is something seriously wrong. that much candle power would get a parked car with no one in it to move out of ur way. and a Whelen siren just for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

fisher guy;985983 said:


> ok i got one for u guys how about this? :
> 
> 2010 f-550 reg cab dually flat bed with a caterpillar built engine (pre emission of course) an eaton fuller 13 speed ( 18 is just to much for a pick up) with millitary front and rear axles 4x4 of course and riding on complete air ride suspension
> 
> ...


Now thats a [email protected]#$ng dream truck right there! I love the idea


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very thorough description.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ive worked many years on comming up with the idea ask my g/f all i talk is about is trucks and tractors im always specing new trucks and none of them even come close to what im looking for so i said screw it when ever i win the lottery one day i gonna have my dream truck built and even if it cost $200,000 i know it would be worth it because it will last a life time


almost forgot rhino line the entire underneith of the truck


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Evanbrendel;985965 said:


> missouri national guard


Cool... What is your MOS?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

fisher guy;985983 said:


> ok i got one for u guys how about this? :
> 
> 2010 f-550 reg cab dually flat bed with a caterpillar built engine (pre emission of course) an eaton fuller 13 speed ( 18 is just to much for a pick up) with millitary front and rear axles 4x4 of course and riding on complete air ride suspension
> 
> ...


What size Cat engine? Why a 13speed Road Ranger?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

not sure on the size cat motor the biggest one they can cram in there i preffer the 3406 but its a lil to big i picked the 13 because i really like that tranny 10 is ok but if i pull something heavy i like to have the extra shifiting capabilities i didnt want to go 18 because c,'mon its a pick up on steroids lol plus there a lil to delicate but in a semi i love em


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

fisher guy;986079 said:


> not sure on the size cat motor the biggest one they can cram in there i preffer the 3406 but its a lil to big i picked the 13 because i really like that tranny 10 is ok but if i pull something heavy i like to have the extra shifiting capabilities i didnt want to go 18 because c,'mon its a pick up on steroids lol plus there a lil to delicate but in a semi i love em


my favorite tranny would be a 15 speed prefer over the 18


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

ConnorExum;986059 said:


> Cool... What is your MOS?


91b wheel vehicle mechanic


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

fisher guy;986079 said:


> not sure on the size cat motor the biggest one they can cram in there i preffer the 3406 but its a lil to big i picked the 13 because i really like that tranny 10 is ok but if i pull something heavy i like to have the extra shifiting capabilities i didnt want to go 18 because c,'mon its a pick up on steroids lol plus there a lil to delicate but in a semi i love em


Well, I don't think a Ford F-550 will handle much more than a C7 to C9 series engine in both size and weight. The GVW is what about 9000lbs unloaded? And putting a Road-Ranger 13 Speed seems a bit hard as well. If I put the C7 in it I would go with the Medium duty Fuller 6spd box, The C9 well that makes about 1200ft-lbs of torque and 350hp so you're talking about big motor that also weighs in at 1650lbs. I don't think the F-550 chassis is really the right truck for you and what you want to do? I don't think it has the room to fit all this stuff under it.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah ur probally right but hey its a dream if i had the money to do all this id probally call peterbilt and tell them heres what i want make it happen chassis modification would be a must i just picked the 550 because of the overall size of the truck i love the look of the 650 and even the kodiaks and top kicks but cant see myself driving one for a daily driver not sure what the finished product would look like i dont mind jacked up a lil but not crazy tall


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

fisher guy;986304 said:


> yeah ur probally right but hey its a dream if i had the money to do all this id probally call peterbilt and tell them heres what i want make it happen chassis modification would be a must i just picked the 550 because of the overall size of the truck i love the look of the 650 and even the kodiaks and top kicks but cant see myself driving one for a daily driver not sure what the finished product would look like i dont mind jacked up a lil but not crazy tall


I think the bigger the better.


----------

